# Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom (New Pics Added)



## Dragoneer (Jul 23, 2008)

y halo thar, b0x





Box open, I was hoping to find candy. Or a massive amount of money. Or my dignity. Instead, there was just an 80lbs server. Oh well. I guess I'll take it.





My, what sharp teeth you have. To, uh, burninate with. And stuff.





The Almighty Tallest would be pleased. For your undying obedience, we offer you this delicious pantsed leg as our humble offering. OM NOM NOM.





Apparently, Trogdor is such a badass just taking a picture of it with my iPhone was enough to break it, as every single picture I took after this turned out scrambled and FUBAR as in the above image. Trogdor, YOU BEAST! You weren't supposed to eat my camera.





It's Guilmon approved. Queue Rule #34 for hot Guilmon on PowerEdge action in 3... 2... 1...





THAR SHE BLOWS! Four massive, high powered fans. And yes, they're so loud you can barely talk over them.





RAM! Nothing witty to say about it.





Neon orange redundant power supplies. Sort of like having two asses. Two asses that shoot bolts of lightning. In fact, well... no. It's really nothing like that at all.​


----------



## keeshah (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freeom*



Dragoneer said:


> (Taking photos now. Sit here, teased.)​



Don't tease the animals!!  


Taunting the happy fun ball, would be safer.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

Damnit enough with the foreplay T_T


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

Server porn == HAWT


----------



## shirei-demon (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

hehe, glad to see it finally got there :3


----------



## EQINOX (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

*Pure Trogdor pron 
*


----------



## karoug (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

Big Slab O' Beef.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

O Lord, I do proclaim that I have soiled myself before the awesomeness which is Trogdor.

ALL HAIL!


----------



## Ozawk (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

So what's the story behind receiving the package? The suspense must be killing somebody.


----------



## Artie (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

What's left now?  Has all the hardware arrived?  Was this the last component?  

Can setup, installation and data transfer begin? 

Are we expecting FA to be back online for the public by sometime this weekend?  Aaaah!


----------



## LittleBlue (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*

Oooh... pretty. I mean, handsome? I mean...
*flees*


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*



Artie said:


> What's left now?  Has all the hardware arrived?  Was this the last component?
> 
> Can setup, installation and data transfer begin?
> 
> Are we expecting FA to be back online for the public by sometime this weekend?  Aaaah!


Right now we're trying to arrange a time to load up the OS. And yes, we should be up and running this weekend.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sorry... but that's a fine piece of. *ahem* equipment.
*drools*


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*



Dragoneer said:


> Right now we're trying to arrange a time to load up the OS. And yes, we should be up and running this weekend.



that is very GANGSTER *holds up a fourty* lets get drunk


----------



## Rabid (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Unboxing the Hardware, Pt 3: Trogdor's Rise to Freedom*



Dragoneer said:


> Right now we're trying to arrange a time to load up the OS. And yes, we should be up and running this weekend.



Congrats Dragoneer 


You have really outdone yourself dealing with all the various nonsense to get the website back up.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Not to annoy anyone, but...
<.<
>.>
*ahem*
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Tamarik (Jul 23, 2008)

When faced with that much hardware, there is only one proper response:


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 23, 2008)

I assume that once you have the server set up, you ship it off to the co-loc?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 23, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I assume that once you have the server set up, you ship it off to the co-loc?


Something like that.


----------



## Gillagad (Jul 24, 2008)

Now where is that Guilmon-on-PowerEdge porn we were promised?


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 24, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I assume that once you have the server set up, you ship it off to the co-loc?





Dragoneer said:


> Something like that.


----------



## keeshah (Jul 24, 2008)

Where do all the Hard drives go into it at?


----------



## EQINOX (Jul 24, 2008)

keeshah said:


> Where do all the Hard drives go into it at?



I would say in the front of it as you can see the 6 covers for were they go tho there is a conection on the MB just after the ram ans cpu that looks alot like a SAT conection so that might be were the OS HD goes i duno


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 24, 2008)

Tamarik said:


> When faced with that much hardware, there is only one proper response:



win


----------



## Kitch (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Neon orange redundant power supplies. Sort of like having two asses. Two asses that shoot bolts of lightning. In fact, well... no. It's really nothing like that at all.


This is Trogdor, not William Wallace.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 24, 2008)

*whistles* how nice to see this post.  awesome. ^__^


----------



## DragonTrew (Jul 24, 2008)

I see you purchased the "remote control card" whatever they call it... I heard this US$ 300,00 piece worth every cent... remote management for the win... With this baby you can set up the entire server remotely even OS and everything...

As long as it's on a separated network (that never goes down) it might be fine... Just for precaution...

Yeah server porns lols


----------



## Gillagad (Jul 24, 2008)

Hah, Well done pikachu electricmouse, well done. http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=3587


----------



## cesarin (Jul 24, 2008)

wow, dragoneer surely got murry murry with the server
I second the  pikachu_electricmouse's macro ideas.


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 24, 2008)

http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/8670/trogdooooooray9.jpg

I think this is what the pic was supposed to look like, unscramblified. 

Also, thank GOD it finally got there.


----------



## omegafolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay for the new server!  We should be up and running again by FA:U!  Then we can show certain sites how powerful FA really is.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 24, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> I think this is what the pic was supposed to look like, unscramblified.
> 
> Also, thank GOD it finally got there.



Now if only you could create a way to get rid of transcription errors from traveling between universes via wormholes in the quantum foam, then all would be well.


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 24, 2008)

KMakato said:


> Now if only you could create a way to get rid of transcription errors from traveling between universes via wormholes in the quantum foam, then all would be well.



Gimme a break, here.  I may be bored, but I'm not *that* bored.


----------



## Pinkuh (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok guys...

Dragoneer is Wrong

It will NOT be up and running by this weekend.

First off one of the servers is in pieces, and Dragoneer can't put it together without voiding the warranties on it. We are going to have to send the pieces back to the manufacturer to get them to put it together like they promised. 

That allone is going to take a week

Dragoneer Also Promised Yak a week after we got the servers to TEST THEM

yes they need to be tested... we can't just stick em up and hope for the best, these things have to be done.

If the site goes up this weekend None of these things have happened, and Neer voided the warranty meaning that for the sun server we wont have coverage if it breaks, and the servers wont have been tested against one another.

So please.. allow us 2 more weeks to finish this and get it done right

We have rushed this site so many times before that rushing it now would be stupid.


----------



## yak (Jul 24, 2008)

I am afraid I would have to break the promise Dragoneer has said about FA coming back this weekend. 
Due to the recent and yet again unfortunate happenings the downtime is being extended. It could take up to a week more time before FA can be safely brought back.

We are taking the server back to CDW for proper assemblage and testing procedures. Not only does it benefit our chances of getting a return on the warranty in case something goes wrong, it also reduced the chances of early hardware failure due to factory faults that the testing procedure should pinpoint. This is a server and not a personal gaming PC, we are not taking any chances.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh man, that's a bummer. 

You guys made the right decision though, and I understand


----------



## Draken_The_Dragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Gawd....well good luck guys....Hope everything files through alright


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I speak for everyone when I say...
<.<
>.>
*ahem*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 24, 2008)

Pinkuh said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> Dragoneer is Wrong
> 
> ...



Uh, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this thread for the Dell server and not the Sun that was sent in pieces, granted it still needs testing (Yes, I do realize you probably want both up before bringing the site back). Please just be sure to specify which server you are talking about.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 24, 2008)

This does not make sense. If they sent the server to him in pieces, did they not mean for him to assemble it himself? and if so why does that void the warranty? 
(imagining a animal named warranty, with it's tail up)


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 24, 2008)

Darn them server-making people and not putting things together. 

Dragoneer, and all the other nice admin type people, are not Gods, so can't be expected to deliver on promises when things go awry. 

I'm sure most of us here understand the added delay.  

I'd rather it was all up and working well, rather than slapped together hastily.


----------



## Rabid (Jul 24, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> This does not make sense. If they sent the server to him in pieces, did they not mean for him to assemble it himself? and if so why does that void the warranty?
> (imagining a animal named warranty, with it's tail up)



Why would they send a server in a condition where you have to put it together when putting it together would void the warranty?


Well I think that's rather obvious. Nobody likes honoring warranties after all.


----------



## glass jaw boxer (Jul 24, 2008)

All I see is a shiny rectangle, I wonder what it looks like through your eyes.


----------



## Bunni (Jul 24, 2008)

aye, you guys also have to give them a break and take into account that as soon as fa comes online there will be a large rush of traffic and if anything is wrong with the server. However minuet it may be. It will turn out to be a huge problem. Testing saves liVES!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 24, 2008)

Those pics were smexy, also take all the time you guys need, i did find it kinda weird that the one that came in pieces came as it did.


----------



## Tamarik (Jul 24, 2008)

Pinkuh said:


> First off one of the servers is in pieces, and Dragoneer can't put it together without voiding the warranties on it. We are going to have to send the pieces back to the manufacturer to get them to put it together like they promised.


 
Who did FA purchase the server from? They should check the Fine Print about their purchase contract with whomever they did business with because that's simply egregiously bad. Who orders a server in parts when assembling the parts would void the damn warranty?

I hope Dragoneer is crawling up someone's ass for a credit for that bullshit.



Pinkuh said:


> Dragoneer Also Promised Yak a week after we got the servers to TEST THEM
> 
> yes they need to be tested... we can't just stick em up and hope for the best, these things have to be done.


 
Certainly not going to complain about this course of action. Take all the time you guys need.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 24, 2008)

Do we have any guarantee that the company the server came from will actually assemble said server? Is there the remotest chance they could refuse to do so, or refuse to cover the assembled server under warranty?

This entire business has been fraught with complications, but they couldn't have been foreseen, so....meh. 

We've no choice in the matter but to wait as long as it takes, because by the time we throw our hissy fit and come back, it still won't be up.


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 24, 2008)

yak said:


> I am afraid I would have to break the promise Dragoneer has said about FA coming back this weekend.



Oh, I was not really taking it as a promise.  More of a jubilant optimistic, um, exaggeration.  Kind of like when my boss gives me a two week job, looks at me hopefully and says "what'll that take... two, three hours?"  I mean, just putting the O/S on it and getting it tuned to the way the old server was will take the better part of a day by itself.  That's not even including fun like I've had with some of my libraries not being compatible with new hardware (kernel recompile time!)  Even without the Sun SNAFU, I would have been surprised at anything less than a week.



yak said:


> We are taking the server back to CDW for proper assemblage and testing procedures. Not only does it benefit our chances of getting a return on the warranty in case something goes wrong, it also reduced the chances of early hardware failure due to factory faults that the testing procedure should pinpoint. This is a server and not a personal gaming PC, we are not taking any chances.



I was _wondering_ about that.  Sun absolutely does NOT send servers out in pieces, or at least they never USED to.  I find it hard to believe they would tolerate their resellers doing it, but I guess this is not your 3/60's Sun anymore.


----------



## Pinkuh (Jul 24, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> Uh, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this thread for the Dell server and not the Sun that was sent in pieces, granted it still needs testing (Yes, I do realize you probably want both up before bringing the site back). Please just be sure to specify which server you are talking about.



No... the Dell server came to us in pristine condition perfectly put together. Mind you we paid for overnight shipping and it took 5 days... but it arrived and it is wonderful.



Winterbeast said:


> This does not make sense. If they sent the server to him in pieces, did they not mean for him to assemble it himself? and if so why does that void the warranty?
> (imagining a animal named warranty, with it's tail up)



They were NOT supposed to ship us the server in pieces. They specifically said on the quote that they were putting it together and that they were going to stress test it... neither of which they did. The Warranty only covers a server that THEY put together. So If Neer puts it togeather the warranty is void.



Tamarik said:


> Who did FA purchase the server from? They should check the Fine Print about their purchase contract with whomever they did business with because that's simply egregiously bad. Who orders a server in parts when assembling the parts would void the damn warranty?



the place we ordered the server from is called CDW. We defiantly checked the fine print, and we have been so far Highly disappointed in the way they have promised us various things and have failed to deliver.

To correct the problem they have agreed to overnight the server back to them, put it together, stress test it, then re-overnight it back to us. Hopefully this will solve those problems.



AlexInsane said:


> Do we have any guarantee that the company the server came from will actually assemble said server? Is there the remotest chance they could refuse to do so, or refuse to cover the assembled server under warranty?



Yes we do. We have it in writing that they should have done it in the first place, so they have to honor the contract. We have also been on the phone, played e-mail tag, and have gotten them to promise the above mentioned overnights, put-together, and stress test.

So it will be here... it will be delayed... but in the end Fur Affinity will be good for it


----------



## Pinkuh (Jul 24, 2008)

And as a note... we may be online this weekend... we have the dell... and we can run FA on one of the other servers.... so it's all good if it comes back...


----------



## yak (Jul 24, 2008)

Depends.

I really wish we discussed this first in private. Too many false impulsiveness-driven promises are not a good thing.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm going to agree with yak here. If you rush through this and bungle it, it's going to be twice as big a letdown than if you had taken the time to make sure everything's 100% and then brought it up.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah yak, show 'em what you know!


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 24, 2008)

yak said:


> Depends.
> 
> I really wish we discussed this first in private. Too many false impulsiveness-driven promises are not a good thing.



_*Impulsiveness!*_ Thank you!  That was the word I was groping for earlier!  It's almost 17:00 CDT on Thursday.  That leaves basically one day until the weekend.  No offense meant to anyone who said otherwise, but I honestly don't expect (or wish!) anybody to be staying up 24/7 to make this happen on some kind of artificial deadline.  This isn't just replacing a bad stick of RAM, after all.


----------



## Pinkuh (Jul 24, 2008)

(I agree with yak completely.... I am just relaying info that is given to me... so yeah... totaly don't want to rush anything and I would rather have FA down for another few weeks then have it be up only to take it down again with things don't work)


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm leaning getting FA up before FA: United -- it would look bad if the convention had no site.  

We'll have to drag Corsi Mousehold to sing "The Site Is A Lie" at the last minute. 

But I do have to agree with Yak on this one.  Stress-testing the Dell would be worth it.  We have run the drives through SpinRite on the Dell server, right?


----------



## Rabid (Jul 24, 2008)

yak said:


> Depends.
> 
> I really wish we discussed this first in private. Too many false impulsiveness-driven promises are not a good thing.



You have to admit, it made for a great little bit of drama.


Suspence! Action!

Tune in tomorrow for the next exciting chapter of All My Servers.


----------



## MojoRover (Jul 25, 2008)

The only question I have is this:

Which one of you got to pop all the bubbles in the bubblewrap?



Seriously, I applaud the hard working staff of FA!  THIS is some SERIOUS hardware!
Makes my ancient laptop look pitiful in comparison.


----------



## SFox (Jul 25, 2008)

Pinkuh said:


> And as a note... we may be online this weekend... we have the dell... and we can run FA on one of the other servers.... so it's all good if it comes back...



Ahhhh please don't get our hopes up.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 25, 2008)

yak said:


> Depends.
> 
> I really wish we discussed this first in private. Too many false impulsiveness-driven promises are not a good thing.



I had already assumed this type of conversation would be going on. It probably is better to wait and get the system running perfectly than run off the Dell and re-setup stuff when the Sun gets back.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> I had already assumed this type of conversation would be going on. It probably is better to wait and get the system running perfectly than run off the Dell and re-setup stuff when the Sun gets back.


Sending the Sun server back will further delay that box's usability a minimum of two weeks. There is no way I'll even be able to begin using the box until at least August  be able do even start to do anything with it until August 5th or 6th.

I have the DELL OS'd, and, we're going to try to install it up tomorrow. We'll go from there. We can add in the Sun server later with a minimal downtime to FA once it has had proper time to test.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 25, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Sending the Sun server back will further delay that box's usability a minimum of two weeks. There is no way I'll even be able to begin using the box until at least August be able do even start to do anything with it until August 5th or 6th.
> 
> I have the DELL OS'd, and, we're going to try to install it up tomorrow. We'll go from there. We can add in the Sun server later with a minimal downtime to FA once it has had proper time to test.


 
Yay it will be up sooner than later then!:grin:

Do you plan to use an old server for the web stuff, use the Dell for data and web, or is this still up in the air?


----------



## keeshah (Jul 25, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> Yay it will be up sooner than later then!:grin:
> 
> Do you plan to use an old server for the web stuff, use the Dell for data and web, or is this still up in the air?


 
Dell  =  new Data Server
Sun  =  new Application server
Old web/app server  =  Upgraded web server
Old ~broken~data server = repaired to be the new automatic data back-up server


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 25, 2008)

keeshah said:


> Dell = new Data Server
> Sun = new Application server
> Old web/app server = Upgraded web server
> Old ~broken~data server = repaired to be the new automatic data back-up server


 
I meant as a temp fix until the Sun gets back and setup


----------



## WhisperPntr (Jul 25, 2008)

good luck getting this up!  I laughed out loud at the default image on the home page.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 25, 2008)

Pinkuh said:


> And as a note... we may be online this weekend... we have the dell... and we can run FA on one of the other servers.... so it's all good if it comes back...



When Dragoneer announced that it may be up by the weekend, this was the situation I figured it would be run under, until the Sun is PROPERLY assembled and stress-tested.

Also, I would recommend 'neer and anyone else involved contact Sun directly, informing them of the situation with regards to CDW, and how they sent the whole shebang unassembled, including sending the chassis via ground, instead of overnight as ordered.

Bitch hard enough and you might find not only some mea culpas from both CDW and Sun, but perhaps some refunds, considering the contract breaches on CDW's side, which might go well towards paying some bills. CDW blundered BIGTIME, here, and it makes both CDW and Sun look bad, when a Sun reseller screws up this bad. You deserve better treatment, and both should know that things like this gets spread around, and they don't like bad publicity.

So yes, not only get things fixed with CDW, but let Sun know.

d.m.f.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2008)

ravewulf said:


> Yay it will be up sooner than later then!:grin:
> 
> Do you plan to use an old server for the web stuff, use the Dell for data and web, or is this still up in the air?


With 32GB of RAM in both the DB and Data boxes we can afford to temporarily run the stuff on either one. Not as a permanent, but a temporary measure.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe it was the old Web server that broke, because you can actually still access the image files directly through your browser (if you somehow have the URLs for any).  I don't know why WikiFur refers to it as a "data server" and the other one as a "DB server."


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 25, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I believe it was the old Web server that broke, because you can actually still access the image files directly through your browser (if you somehow have the URLs for any).  I don't know why WikiFur refers to it as a "data server" and the other one as a "DB server."



You kind of answered your own question.  If you can access the URLs directly (i.e. "the data"), it is available, thus the "data server" is still alive.  Where does your browser get those URLs to fetch that data in normal operation?  From the DB server, which is what actually provides the information that PHP requests, and tells your browser what files to fetch from the data server (yes, I know, a lot of static content URLs don't come from the DB server, but In General...).

For the DB server, you want lots of RAM and not so much disk.  For the content (data) server, RAM isn't as important, but you need LOTS of disk.  The proxy cache (which also needs mondo RAM) probably runs on the web server, to minimize the work the data server does.  I'm just speculating, here.


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 25, 2008)

Pinkuh said:


> ...To correct the problem they have agreed to overnight the server back to them, put it together, stress test it, then re-overnight it back to us...



As long as it ain't DHL. 

In all seriousness, thought, I applaud the staff's hard work despite all the pitfalls.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2008)

yak said:


> Depends.
> 
> I really wish we discussed this first in private. Too many false impulsiveness-driven promises are not a good thing.



Yes, and agreed.

Also to let the users we're not playing bait and switch, there have been requests from staff to encourage Dragoneer to post the donation totals *after* the hardware purchases as it seems people were still donating after the orders. He has said Amazon is giving him issues, but said he will be working on it.

I personally posted this because I do not want users to think we can distract them with "shiny server porn bling photos" and not take seriously those who have donated their money for the betterment of FA.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 25, 2008)

So, our new ETA to main site up and running is another one to two weeks?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2008)

JamestheDoc said:


> So, our new ETA to main site up and running is another one to two weeks?



No that's when the Sun Server will arrive. They're going to relaunch the site without it and bring the Sun online 1-2 weeks after CDW builds and sends the server back correctly. In the meantime there have been other improvements done to the other servers so that the ETA will be sometime this weekend, however no guarantees since Murphy's Law can go into effect.


...so Who's on First?


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 25, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> No that's when the Sun Server will arrive. They're going to relaunch the site without it and bring the Sun online 1-2 weeks after CDW builds and sends the server back correctly. In the meantime there have been other improvements done to the other servers so that the ETA will be sometime this weekend, however no guarantees since Murphy's Law can go into effect.
> 
> 
> ...so Who's on First?


Great!

That's right. What's on second, and I don't know is on third.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 25, 2008)

stevefarfan said:


> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> > ...so Who's on First?
> ...


That still leaves unanswered who's on stage.


----------



## omegafolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Godspeed to the Sun server & PROPERLY being build.

Now people & fursons, let's not break FA in the meantime.  If you can live without for FA a little longer, please do.  We don't wanna overstress the servers.


----------



## rednec0 (Jul 25, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> I would recommend 'neer and anyone else involved contact Sun directly, informing them of the situation with regards to CDW, and how they sent the whole shebang unassembled, including sending the chassis via ground, instead of overnight as ordered.
> 
> Bitch hard enough and you might find not only some mea culpas from both CDW and Sun, but perhaps some refunds, considering the contract breaches on CDW's side, which might go well towards paying some bills. CDW blundered BIGTIME, here, and it makes both CDW and Sun look bad, when a Sun reseller screws up this bad. You deserve better treatment, and both should know that things like this gets spread around, and they don't like bad publicity.
> 
> So yes, not only get things fixed with CDW, but let Sun know.


[nerdrage]
psh, heck yeah. considering the amount of delays and whatever (first being DHL's crappy delivery service) i'd sure as hell ask for my money back. CDW had no right to send everything in pieces in the first place and with that said they'll lose a customer (the FA staff) and someone will get fired for their major screw-up. we could use that money big time considering how much was wasted with their sheer stupidity.
[/nerdrage]
on a personal note try to avoid the middleman next time and talk to SUN directly to hopefully prevent another botched build


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 25, 2008)

If you guys are able to get any money back out of CDW that would be awesome, you could apply it toward your monthly bandwidth bill at least.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 25, 2008)

omegafolf said:


> Godspeed to the Sun server & PROPERLY being build.
> 
> Now people & fursons, let's not break FA in the meantime.  If you can live without for FA a little longer, please do.  We don't wanna overstress the servers.



I lol'd.

Furries everywhere have been without FA for about two months now. You seriously think that when it goes back online that people won't be flooding the site and basically having a FA orgy?


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 25, 2008)

This is server pornography.


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> ...Furries everywhere have been without FA for about two months now...



Maybe in Internet months, but here I think it's been about 3 weeks.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 25, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> Maybe in Internet months, but here I think it's been about 3 weeks.



Didn't the site go down sometime at the end of May? I can't remember. It was so long ago....I've forgotten what FA used to look like...how to operate it...

*vacant stare*


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 25, 2008)

<dumb comment> i wonder how many submisions ill have to go threw when i get back online o.o </dumb comment>


----------



## omegafolf (Jul 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Didn't the site go down sometime at the end of May? I can't remember. It was so long ago....I've forgotten what FA used to look like...how to operate it...
> 
> *vacant stare*


LOL.  I still remember and it's still more awesome than certain sites.


----------



## Kitch (Jul 25, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Didn't the site go down sometime at the end of May? I can't remember. It was so long ago....I've forgotten what FA used to look like...how to operate it...
> 
> *vacant stare*


That was a brief outage.  The current outage started on July 4.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 25, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> This is server pornography.


THIS. IS. err, not SPARTA!

yeah, no.


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 25, 2008)

KMakato said:


> THIS. IS. err, not SPARTA!
> 
> yeah, no.



THIS. IS. FURRY!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 25, 2008)

Kitch said:


> That was a brief outage.  The current outage started on July 4.


I thought it was July 1st!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> I thought it was July 1st!


We're not really sure who struck first.

Us... or the server.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 26, 2008)

stevefarfan said:


> THIS. IS. FURRY!


you know, I was actually thinking that, but for some reason i didn't think it'd work. *shakes fist*


----------

